# The riu app



## smokinafatty (Sep 27, 2013)

Isn't it a no-brainer? We're going on 2014 and don't even have an app.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 27, 2013)

Can't you use tapatalk here?


----------



## Bombur (Sep 27, 2013)

Whip one up


----------



## clownfreak9000 (Sep 27, 2013)

No disrespect but everytime i come here it ask to install riu app on my phone. I don't want it bc i might lose my phone then I'm fucked if i have the app


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you might be thinking of grasscity and their app. But good point about it being on your phone. And yes I'm typing with my thumbs right now.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 27, 2013)

There is an app. Or there was, and it costs $1 on the android platform anyway. It also sucked pretty bad and people generally like the experience better on what is known as a "browser". This gives you the same exact look as the site on your laptop or home computer. Pretty amazing stuff if you don't know how your phone works I guess.


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

there is an app it costs 1$ its horrible no one uses it


----------



## Dannoo93 (Sep 27, 2013)

I use the app mostly just because its quick n easy to navigating threads ...many flaws though...im on android


----------



## sunni (Sep 27, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Can't you use tapatalk here?


no we dont allow tapatalk they want personal information from our users and we dont feel safe about that


----------



## SCARHOLE (Sep 29, 2013)

They ask for an email just like here?
tapatalk is free now an allows you to upload pics from a phone....


----------



## sunni (Sep 29, 2013)

SCARHOLE said:


> They ask for an email just like here?
> tapatalk is free now an allows you to upload pics from a phone....


we wont allow tapatalk they want information that we dont feel comfortable with its for our users safety


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2013)

The app has been updated  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kinetic (Oct 25, 2013)

sunni said:


> we wont allow tapatalk they want information that we dont feel comfortable with its for our users safety


So what's changed?


----------



## fir3dragon (Oct 25, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So what's changed?


The price. $1.99 now..


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> So what's changed?


i guess admin fixed the app,, i dunno i dont use the app better ask him what has changed


----------



## Admin (Oct 26, 2013)

Yes the price was changed to help recoup some of the costs to develop it. 

Remember if you don't like it just goto Google Play and get a refund. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## BluJayz (Oct 26, 2013)

Apple app pleaseeee!


----------



## sunni (Oct 27, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Apple app pleaseeee!


its coming should be a week or two admin said


----------



## Doobius1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Any due date on that Apple baby?


----------



## newbie187 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am having problems with the APP on my PHONE.

I can't start threads.

On a TABLET it allows me to start threads.

I get round it by using the browser on my phone, that's when another problems kicks in.

I'm unable to upload multiple pics with all of those methods.

Then I have to resort to the laptop.


----------



## newbie187 (Nov 14, 2013)

clownfreak9000 said:


> No disrespect but everytime i come here it ask to install riu app on my phone. I don't want it bc i might lose my phone then I'm fucked if i have the app


You're not. Lock your apps using an app locker or something. What OS are you using? Surely you have some form of security so no one can get in in the first place?


----------



## dankman1019 (Nov 25, 2013)

Before I buy the Android app, is there a way to plug in proxy settings for use with Tor's Orbot app?

And what's up with viewing attachments on the mobile version of the site? They dont work at all, can only view pics that are inserted in posts... Is it a vBulletin or RIU thing?


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got an android mini and first time I came to this site on it asked for me to get the app. I have since changed some setting around and get the full site each time I come here on my phone. I never use the type function to type anymore either. If I can talk to my phone and have it write for me, that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## ramie auto (Nov 26, 2013)

when i submit a pic it doesnt work im on android

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## SirGreenThumb (Nov 26, 2013)

Try it without the app.


----------



## Admin (Nov 26, 2013)

Testing

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ramie auto (Nov 26, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ramie auto (Nov 26, 2013)

see still no pics 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Admin (Nov 27, 2013)

I will post a bug report with ur phone model see if we can get it fixed. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ramie auto (Nov 27, 2013)

thank you 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## endpro (Dec 1, 2013)

A lot of pictures are not showing up on threads using the app. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Admin (Dec 1, 2013)

Make sure your logged in while viewing pics 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ramie auto (Dec 2, 2013)

yeah im the same when i am logged in cant see most pics or upload them


----------



## endpro (Dec 2, 2013)

The app auto logs me in. Seems to have stored my info.


----------



## endpro (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone else notice if you put the app in "dark mode" you can not read the name of the poster because their name is dark too?

Is there an official place to give app feedback?


----------



## ramie auto (Dec 7, 2013)

ok this app continually tells me im either not logged in or dont have permission to post pics can you explain as i am clearly logged in ?


----------

